# Websites that sell Chi clothing?



## niecole (Apr 19, 2004)

Please post websites that sell Chi clothing. Thanks!

Niecole :wave:


----------



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.itsallchihuahua.com/site/644556/page/45030

also do a search on eBay there is a lot of clothes on there with some really good prices :toothy8:


----------



## niecole (Apr 19, 2004)

Ebay! I forgot about that! Great idea!


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

try this one, this one is good:
http://www.puccipetwear.com/eshop/p...atalogID=10002&strCatalog_NAME=2 Pet Clothing


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

oh and i have just found another one:
http://www.sunshineanddiamonds.com/


----------



## niecole (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

here's a good website!

http://www.chiwawagaga.com/clothing.html#


----------



## niecole (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes, this is one of my favorites.

Thanks... :wave:


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

ooi like that website, its good. i liked these pj's


----------



## JeepGirlTX (Jul 26, 2004)

These are some I have bookmarked. They aren't all specifically Chi sites, but I think they all have small dog stuff available. (Daisy is 9lbs, so she's a bit bigger than your average chi.)

http://www.store.yahoo.com/tailsbythebay/ 
http://trixieandpeanut.com/ 
http://www.pawprintzpetboutique.com/index.htm 
http://www.prestigiouspets.com/catalog.shtml 
http://www.pets5thavenue.com/index.htm
http://www.mytinydog.com/ 
http://www.smalldogmall.com/shop/shopnav.html
http://store.yahoo.com/carriercentral/index.html
http://www.purecountry.net/store/index.php 
http://www.idealpetfashions.com/index.php 
http://chiwawagaga.com/
http://www.fetchpets.com/index.htm
http://pet-elegance.site.yahoo.net/
http://www.chateau-animaux.com/
http://www.coolpetstuff.com/


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

*i like these sites*

i have ordered from a couple of these sites. i love the eyelash sweaters from the one site.cocoscloset.biz,wildchi.com,pets5thavenue.com,catsplay.com,glamourdog.com


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

A few more I found, I don't think I am repeating any, if I do I'm sorry...


http://www.ruffruffandmeow.com/
https://www.vetshoponline.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/site.splash/
http://www.thepamperedpup.com/
http://www.idealpetfashions.com/index.php
http://princesspetwear.com/index.html
http://home.earthlink.net/~doggyoutfitter/
http://www.glamourdog.com/dog-clothes.html
http://www.chihuahuastuff.com/index.html
http://ziggysboutique.homestead.com/shop.html
http://www.maxeealexander.com/catalog/


MD


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks MammaDog for posting those links because there are some really good stuff on them. expesh on the webbie http://princesspetwear.com becuase i have just found the cuteist thing ever on there. here is it:


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

Glad they helped, I love that one! Very cute.

MD


----------



## tana0297 (Nov 30, 2004)

that is soooooooooo sexy!! :wink:


----------

